# Exhaustion!!!



## jazesmum (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone with a new puppy feel total and utter exhaustion??

I have had Jaz for almost a month now and take her outside regularly every hour or so for her toilet, I am almost getting obsessed watching her every move. thinking she is going to pee on the rug (her favourite place, even if a puppy pad is there, she seems to do it right on the edge so it spills over onto the rug) 
every time I take her out she obliges and does something, but still she is peeing on her puppy pads in the house.
I think I will line the entire apartment with them......

But seriously I almost feel as if I have a new baby, it's just non-stop....

roll on bladder control!
p.s. apart from that she is adorable.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Surprisingly no, I got my pup at 8 weeks, she's like 10 or 11 weeks old, and somehow became house trained by the time she was 9 weeks old, and will run to the door and paw at it until you take her out to go potty, it's quite weird since I didn't even teach her it...I didn't use potty pads, as I didn't want to teach her it's okay to go inside the house.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not as exhausted as I was the first couple of weeks. We got Stella at 8 weeks, now she is 15 weeks. At first, we woke up twice in the middle of the night to get her out. Now we wake up once and that is usually about 5 hours after she last went out. As the above poster said, we didn't use potty pads either out of not wanting her to know its okay to go in the house.

Have you tried putting the potty pads closer to the door you take her out of? I heard that if you gradually start moving the potty pads to their outside potty spot, they start to get the idea. I'm sure someone else could explain that better than me. Ha ha.

Anyway, good luck and hopefully you can start getting some sleep, or at least some resting time. Take advantage of your puppy's naps. That is the best time to get some well deserved rest time for you.


----------



## mattielax26 (Jul 9, 2009)

Crate her. It is exhausting. I've only had Lucy for about a month as well and its getting ridiculous always being en garde. 

She's going to do things. You will get sooooo tired of saying NO! or Nu-huh OR anything. I've utilized the Kong with peanut butter and a treat to get her in the kennel (Freeze it...it takes her forever and wears her out) or some kind of enticement to get her happy in there. 

She's gotten comfortable with her crate and is usually pretty quiet. 

The hardest thing I've had to deal with is never being able to unwind. Lucy literally was dumped on us, and we weren't ready. We have adapted, and we have our days where things go well and where they don't. Its grating and terrible sometimes but it has to get better. 

Also, patience and the ability to let things go. She's going to be a puppy. She's going to do wrong. You just have to know when to be firm, when to give, and when to not care. 

Its a tough lesson to learn.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I can relate. I had a terrible time housebreaking Dakota but I also found out she had bladder infection. Around 6 months old she finally got it although she went on the floor a few weeks ago for who knows why. She was a also a bit of a terror and nipped constantly! but now that's she is older everything is coming along quite well. I have to be firm with the rules. I'm not a huge believer in crating especially a large dog but they do have there place. If your fortunate to stay at home, hooking up their leash to your waist so they have to follow you around everywhere really helps too, keeps them on their toes and they are always following you and your rules.
I'm not embarrassed to say I've had a few good break downs, I felt like I had postpartum depression but my last break down was about 2 or so months ago. It does get better


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

dakotajo said:


> I'm not embarrassed to say I've had a few good break downs, I felt like I had postpartum depression but my last break down was about 2 or so months ago. It does get better


I had a couple of these... So I'm happy to hear they are semi-normal. I'm glad to hear things will settle down though.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't had no more than 2 hours sleep at a time. The puppy we just got pees constantly. He has only had 2 accidents inside the house since we got him. But his going pee all the time is wearing me out. He has his day and night mixed up and he sleeps all day and wants out and to play all night. The baby wasn't that bad.


----------



## jazesmum (Jul 8, 2009)

mattielax26 said:


> Crate her. It is exhausting. I've only had Lucy for about a month as well and its getting ridiculous always being en garde.
> 
> She's going to do things. You will get sooooo tired of saying NO! or Nu-huh OR anything. I've utilized the Kong with peanut butter and a treat to get her in the kennel (Freeze it...it takes her forever and wears her out) or some kind of enticement to get her happy in there.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, I never seem to be able to 'relax' i did catch a nap once while she was asleep! lol
My problem is also that we live in an apartment which is upstairs. she does go to the top of the stairs and wait...sometimes, but most of the time she never seems to have time. I suppose this will change as she grows older... (I HOPE).
at night, we do tend to be a bit selfish, as I leave her in her crate (door open) in the kitchen with pads around, and she sleeps from around 11pm until we get up at around 7. and there are always treats to greet us.. if you know what I mean. I'm not sure whether this will teach her it's ok to 'go' indoors or what...
I wish I was a less of a worryer tho' i seem to analyse everything! people keep telling me.. 'she's a dog!' let go for a while and enjoy. that's all well and good, but my floor is suffering. and my nerves.
Not complaining really... just good to know I'm not the only one with a pee obsessed puppy.
and also good to vent your frustration out too! thanks for replies and for listening.


----------

